# Much Ado About Nothing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/much-ado-about-nothing/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/much-ado-about-nothing/"></a></div>
<p><strong>The “Rumors”

</strong>There are lots of “typo rumors” circulating the web at the moment. Retailers having placeholders for cameras that don’t exist, as well as stuff showing up on Canon’s own site.</p>
<p>I have very good sources that let me know when announcements are coming. Sometimes these invitations to press events are NDA’d. I have received absolutely nothing about DSLR products.</p>
<p><strong>Video

</strong>Two people have written in saying there will be “significant” announcements from Canon for NAB. Neither was able to elaborate on products. We don’t focus a lot on video at Canon Rumors, but if you know something…. <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank">I’d like to know too</a>.</p>
<p>I hope going to NAB will change how we report video related products.</p>
<p>I wish I had more to write, but things really became quiet after the earthquake in Japan. I do expect things to pickup around April 1st with a lot of sillyness, and then the real stuff.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

